# Can someone identify this compressor?



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm completely new to air compressors, and was hoping someone could identify the one in the pic.

I'm getting the Astro EuroHe103 spray gun used in the pic, and will be using the compressor for spraying desserts (chocolate + cocoa butter mixture), and want to make sure I get the right compressor for that purpose.


----------

